# tubal ligation in your 20's



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

didn't get any responses in Family Planning, just looking to hear from people who got their tubes tied in their 20's and if they experienced etopic pregnancies/other complications later in life.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

I had my tubes tied due to medical error when I was 24. I had them reattached at 25. I had 2 more children at 29 and 30 and then had them retied. I had to have a hysterectomy at 35 (kept 1 ovary). I realize this is not quite what you are talking about. My mom had hers tied at 30 and had a hysterctomy when she was 38 (kept both ovaries).


----------

